# There is life in our universe.... other than us.



## trillions of atoms (Sep 30, 2013)

I know you all think I'm some kind of conspiracy nut.... But mathematics alone will show you the probability of other life. 


Well here it is,  and if you just look around... You can see even he retired head of the CIA says Roswell happened... And we are not alone. 


Wake up ppl!! 


Call me a nut now... But how egotistical is it to think we are the ONLY beings here? 


hxxp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bMxngl9p__0&feature=youtube_gdata_player


This is not some spoof video yall.. This is the ministry of defense and full disclosure.  A thirty hour meeting where all heads of political power added their say,  proof, and reports



It's time to smell the coffee,  because when our us government tells us... You might not be prepared. 


Denial and fear will follow.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 30, 2013)

Yep and their intelligent enough to stay away from us idiots


----------



## trillions of atoms (Sep 30, 2013)

I hear that ozzy!!   But they have not stayed away all together..


----------



## Wetdog (Sep 30, 2013)

C'mon

Next you'll be telling us that the earth is round or some such. :hubba:  

Ozzy has a more than valid point. The one's that did visit were guys who wouldn't stop and ask for directions and got the wrong solar system. 

Wet


----------



## Auburn1985 (Sep 30, 2013)

Probability and statistical methods suggest (even demand) that there is an EXACT copy of you somewhere in the universe, within 10**84 meters from earth (within 10 to the eighty-fourth power meters away).

Given enough time, matter, and evolution...


----------



## trillions of atoms (Oct 1, 2013)

No brother, I have no issues with anyone's opinion...

I just felt it was important to show the video. This guy has some cahunas to publicly raise awareness and get it out and to ask other government to do the same... 

Wild I tell ya what!


Crop circles... Lmao


----------



## Auburn1985 (Oct 2, 2013)

Scientists estimate that there are about 400 billion stars in our galaxy (the Milky Way); and our galaxy is just average sized as far as galaxies go.

And scientists estimate that there are about 500 billion galaxies in the universe.

So that's about 500 billion times 400 billion stars total; and our sun is the only one of them all that supports life?  Not hardly.

Just my opinion.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Oct 2, 2013)

I've seen my own things, and done my own research after findings to know that we are not alone. To think not, is not logical at all.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 2, 2013)

It is illogically logical that I'm of worldly other world origins


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 2, 2013)

Of course we're not the only ones.


----------



## Auburn1985 (Oct 2, 2013)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> It is illogically logical that I'm of worldly other world origins



Only an alien could have said it so eloquently...


----------



## trillions of atoms (Oct 3, 2013)

I'm happy with this thread, I know some might think I'm crazy ... But I wanted to add something.

hxxp://www.near-death.com/experiences/reincarnation04.html

Do some digging and HOLY COW... Lol


Light and love!!! :love:


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 3, 2013)

I don't mean to sound rude, but who cares? I mean if they are here, welcome. If they have been here and left, oh well.  It doesn't take any space in my brain. I wouldn't be surprised or disappointed either way.


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 3, 2013)

There you go...


----------



## trillions of atoms (Oct 3, 2013)

Just because you don't believe doesn't meant it's not there...


Don't matter rosebud if you care or not or anyone one else, it's called enlightenment.


Most here will never be.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 3, 2013)

9 out of 10 of the voices say "Smoke a joint" the 10th wants a drink of water first.


----------



## Auburn1985 (Oct 3, 2013)

They Live...somewhere other than here...I think...

And I'll bet they smoke pot.


----------



## Grower13 (Oct 3, 2013)

Of course Aliens smoke pot........ I can't believe yall don't know that......... most likely the reason they came here is for the genetics........ some even say they be god like...... they could of left some here too.

hxxp://youtu.be/d8ymgwnvdeM


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 3, 2013)

It is fine with me if there is other life ... I don't know how theorizing enlightens you. I think enlightened would be to willingly co-exist, and I am down with that.  I would certainly be welcoming and interested in meeting them. But, i just don't need to know.. It is ok.  I hope they come to MP....


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 4, 2013)

Actually, I thought that everybody knew that aliens will not consider us advanced enough to make contact with until we develop warp drive.


----------



## Grower13 (Oct 4, 2013)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Actually, I thought that everybody knew that aliens will not consider us advanced enough to make contact with until we develop warp drive.


 
There are laws against that.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 4, 2013)

:rant: SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSHHHHHHHHHHHHHhhh THG you're giving them clues  :rofl:


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 4, 2013)

Runbyhemp said:
			
		

> That was a quick turnaround, must be some good stuff you're smoking




I think both of my statements are true.. I would love to have them for dinner, but I don't think about the subject....So far in life I haven't had the pleasure of meeting aliens.. It just doesn't keep me up at night. And, yes, i really don't care cause I have my hands full with earthlings. Thank you for making me look at this thing i don't care about! LOL.... I hope they have satori or something similar if they show up at my house.

Lets smoke to the alternate life sources!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 4, 2013)

:rofl:   What a Crock....this is allmost like Religion talk...and we know thats not alloud....As for some statements...some need chose words they know the meaning too... cause it makes them look stupid

just my thaughts

:bong:


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 4, 2013)

Be carefull what ya ask for. If they can travel thru Space and Time to reach us,,they will be able to kick our *** very easiley. Not sure I want to meet any Aliens with such powers,,,especially if they think like US. 
Do I believe there are other Life Forms,,,Of course,,why not,,Id have to be a Moron to believe that we are the only Life Forms in this Universe. The only PPL that get thier feathers up over other Life Forms,,are the religious.


----------



## CatFish (Oct 4, 2013)

Grower13 said:
			
		

> There are laws against that.


Laws or to be broken didnt ya know


----------



## Irish (Oct 4, 2013)

i'm still hunting drones. wait, I mean clones... 

just read bout gov giving 400k for research to the finding of bigfoot. where do I apply for that? I need clearance Clarence...


----------



## Auburn1985 (Oct 4, 2013)

The probability is very high that other life (besides us) has evolved in the universe.

However, due to the vastness of the universe, the probability that said life has evolved anywhere near us is very low.

So, they exist (probably), but we'll never see them (probably).


----------



## trillions of atoms (Oct 5, 2013)

Thank you all for chiming in!

I think its facinating!!!


----------



## ston-loc (Oct 5, 2013)

Hella baked, just got stuck on this thread for like twenty mins laughing my *** off :48:


----------



## Marsrover1 (Oct 6, 2013)

TOA look up a guy on you tube named Phil Schneider (not sure if im spelling his name right) and listen to this mans tale you all might rethink your place in the universe, and on this dirt ball we call home as well, there is life out there more so then we ever imagined and all the closed minds that cant believe or comprehend all I can say to that is the government has brainwashed you well and are proud of you for thinking there way.
life follows a simple rule (If life can exist it will exist)


----------



## ishnish (Oct 6, 2013)

I saw a green shooting star go halfway across the sky and make a 90 degree turn.  
In order to know everything, you must begin by knowing that you know nothing.


----------



## Marsrover1 (Oct 6, 2013)

brainwashed might have been to harsh a word, conditioned or trained to think a certain way might be a better term, If I  tell you I saw a ufo before anything the word nut job or crazy or hallucination comes to mind because that's what popular belief dictates. here is what I believe, this is not our planet we coexist with more advanced beings that live under ground hence the short stature and the big eyes every one reports seeing, and in and under the worlds seas. history is riddled with accounts of them, Alexander the great was halted at the boarders of India by what he described as flying shields it is a historical fact. something is visiting us has been for a VERY long time we put people to death for less evidence then what we have on UFO's, you all know of the large triangle  ship being reported all over the world? it is called the TBR-3 it belongs to the us air force and is stationed some were near Vandenberg air force base I know this is hard to swallow but do the research listen to the ones coming out and starting to talk about this stuff its scary, the deep underground military bases some more than 3 miles under ground, mag lift trains suspended in a vacuum able to go Mach speeds connecting them all, and as for the proof  its every were millions of eye witness reports, countless videos. there is one report of a B-52 coming across a ship so massive it backed out of the B-52's way so it could make a turn and then followed it for a while before flying off into space.


----------



## Auburn1985 (Oct 6, 2013)

Life exists throughout our vast universe.

500,000 galaxies, each with an average of 500,000 stars, and our star is the only one that supports life?...go beard or go home...as Duck Dynasty supporters would say...in other words, get real...


----------



## trillions of atoms (Oct 6, 2013)

Well I know what I have seen and what I believe and I find more and more proof of what I saw collaberated with many others and list goes on....

I didnt understand what I saw until I heard the ministry of defense confirming my suspicions.


if you saw one would you believe or "weather balloon" it?

  Thats the ?

   thanks for every reply!!!


----------



## trillions of atoms (Oct 7, 2013)

I dont think anyone is attacking anyone runby...but thank you for chiming in on the thread!!

Every opinion and view is welcome on this thread as is with the site.


wasnt trying to take any religion argument as we have ppl here that do and dont believe in religion...which is their right to believe what they want.

I think anyone who might have had a view might have put it across srtongly but I doubt anyone was trying to attack ,or be meniciful to anyone personally about it.


Thank you all...and I believe if we skirt any religion talk I dont see why its a negative discussion as all views are welcome. I put it out there knowing ppl will think im crazy but man I saw a vehicle once when I was 17 (didnt do any drugs or drink)  early one morning around 230 am in a very rural part of town.... it didnt make a sound..it traveled instantly...and the light that came off this thing was unlike any hid...led...etc I have ever seen. At furst it was in tge distance and I thought it was a heli looking for plants as it was mid fall.

this thing was NOT a plane...a heli...a weatherballoon.  It traveled almost instantaneously and was less than 300 feet from and started at the farthest side of a cow field (I know the land very well in this area) around 1.5 miles away.

I could never descride what I saw...I even stopped ...got out and stood looking at this thing pinching myself trying to realize what had just happened and how this thig was sitting in the air SILENT.

NEEDLESS TO SAY IT SCARED THE CRAP OUTTA ME AND I HAULED BUTT!


The more looking around and researching similar sightings in my area the more I believe in them.

Call me nuts but I believe.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Oct 7, 2013)

You're not the only one TOA.  

I saw something with extreme lights in my sky.. then VOOOOOSH it was gone. I was 12 years old and outside playing with my friend at the time. We were playing "ninjas" lol... but he will never forget and has never either. 

I've seen and experienced other things as well, but I'll spare the forum


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 7, 2013)

Friday night at a high school football game I saw what appeared to be a red shooting star.  It was too small and seemed too far away to be a firework.  I wonder if anyone else besides me saw it.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 7, 2013)

Runbyhemp said:
			
		

> I just haven't seen any convincing scientific evidence and I don't do the blind faith thing very well.
> .


  That tells me you are not religious Man,,,cool.


----------



## Auburn1985 (Oct 7, 2013)

I believe that life (many times over) has evolved throughout our vast universe...

About 500,000 galaxies times about 500,000 stars per galaxy...lotsa chances for life to evolve...


----------



## trillions of atoms (Oct 9, 2013)

There have been meteorites that have landed on earth that contain single cell organisms that atre extraterrestrial. 

That already proves there is life out there....

ppl who dont believe in religion (I dont believe in man made religion and bible stories sorry) should really look at other lifeforms and belief in something other than just blantent existance.

not pushing ANY RELIGION CHRISTIAN BIBLE THUMPING CRAP OR ANYTHING just saying that a new facination might spark your inner self,inner creativity, etc.. etc..thought of self, or whatever might be your fancy..

I have never preached the bible and just dont get taken in by that side...but statistics and math is incredible on the other hand. And just trying to understand some things in life other than just "doing" I bekieve is a giid step forward on thinking.  Actually putting the other shoe in and looking at things.... not in a god or buddah or some jihad extremists way...yet ... a look at "self" ,"being" , or even "co existing as the same species" kinda thing....

looking at the good in your heart or "soul" and thoughts as existance itself.


some say hell is the grief you bring in yourself in your own torments of life lije negativity and reflection of "image" you portray,vanity or self exploitation....

some say hell is earth.... or "life"..


Sone say to hell with hell  LOL


dont matter to me...but I aint pushing anyone into church!!!

Odds are that I believe in something. ..I just dont know what LOL

and I respect everyones opinion on their belief of other life out there.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Oct 9, 2013)

And please I really want everyones thoughts on life here.... this is open and a thread for expansion of mind kinda thing...

hammy ..chef..hopper..anyone..hick...I would love to hear thoughts on the subject and stuff partaining to the content. No judging...just beliefs....I mean if we "dont got" beliefs...what we got?

we talk about forwarding our understanding of the plant. ..why not of life?


----------



## Auburn1985 (Oct 9, 2013)

Personally, I don't believe in UFOs.  I think other intelligent life would do what we've tried to do: make obvious, certain, unhidden contact.  Not abduct people for secluded study, or try to hide their exploratory spacecraft, etc.  I think they would land at the US capitol and emerge their spacecraft on live TV...that is, if they existed.

That's what we would do if we discovered life elsewhere - make contact - not hide ourselves while we observed from afar.

But what do I know?  Pretty much nothing...


----------



## trillions of atoms (Oct 9, 2013)

Smokinmom...what chew thinkin'?!





*(rep to auburn...all comments welcome!)


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 9, 2013)

You had to ask her, now she's forgot


----------



## trillions of atoms (Oct 9, 2013)

:rofl:


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 9, 2013)

Ok now, I'm just gonna say what I think.  While I don't believe in conspiracies or religion, I know there's gotta be other life forms out there.  Are they actual humans, animals, plants, I don't know.

The universe is even bigger then we can begin to imagine,  the whole light years stuff is baffeling. To think no other life exists seems  arrogant to me.  Little ol earth being the only one with life on it?  No freaking way.  Is it like aliens?  I don't know.  I personally haven't seen any proof, but I know there's something.

I wonder if there are dinosaurs and other prehistoric life somewhere and someday they will evolve to where we are at...

Extinct here, flourishing somewhere else?

Perhaps whatever it is are giants.  Or even minuscule.  Who knows if they even breathe air.  Even tho I believe other life forms are out there, I'm sure they aren't necessarily human.

No way are we on earth the only life forms.  The universe is never ending, and earth is only a small speck.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Oct 9, 2013)

^ awesome .....




PLZ...MORE!!!


----------



## Marsrover1 (Oct 9, 2013)

All I can say guys is there are people coming out all over the world CIA agents on there death beds saying Roswell was real, according to there tales the benevolent aliens are here extracting certain minerals the main one they want is refined boron in exchange for technologies, the government wants them to keep a low profile so not to panic the public and loose there control over us, think how fast the power structure of the world would collapse if the world was suddenly told aliens are real?  im not making this stuff up search the net. I love the internet they cant keep there secrets because of it anymore, in the past if you saw a UFO they would roll up and tell you your nuts OR tell you to shut your mouth or you will vanish, now you see one you can post a pic or tell your story and they cant stop you. there was once a man named Admiral Nimitz im sure some of you have heard of him, he was one of the majestic 12 but decided  we the people deserve to know the truth and was going to come forward (guess what happened to him?) they threw him out of a 14 story window and called it a suicide. there are so many cultural and historical accounts it cant be ignored! to do so is paramount to saying WWII did not happen because I was not there to see it.  I love this thread TOA  good show old boy jolly good show.:icon_smile: :ignore:  :hubba: :holysheep:


----------



## Marsrover1 (Oct 9, 2013)

here's a lil story to ponder, suppose your on a dying planet for the last 10,000 years your people have had to go deep under ground to survive,  you have interplanetary travel but not interstellar, there is a near by planet that can support life but it is savage and hostile and the native intelligent species is just barley coming out of caves, you  only have resources  to save a small part of the planets population before your planet is impacted by a massive asteroid, so you arrive at this planet lets say 250,000 years ago give or take a 1,000 years , you are a small group but you have amazing technologies compared to the native populations.............here is were I leave the story and let you decide what happens next


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 9, 2013)

Hell,,,,we might be the dumbest Life Forms in the Universe if the truth be known.. 
Would'nt surprise me at all. :48:

Who else would be stupid enough to believe in,,Living forever and Streets Of Gold.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Oct 9, 2013)

Keep it coming guys!! Thank you!!!!!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 9, 2013)

The streets of gold already exist when we learn to download our consciousness into the internet world we will walk them forever or at least til the computer crashes


Rose are Red
Violets are Blue
If you believe me 
It just might be true


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 9, 2013)

Funny as hell Ozzy,,,but true. :48:


----------



## Auburn1985 (Oct 9, 2013)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Ok now, I'm just gonna say what I think.  While I don't believe in conspiracies or religion, I know there's gotta be other life forms out there.  Are they actual humans, animals, plants, I don't know.
> 
> The universe is even bigger then we can begin to imagine,  the whole light years stuff is baffeling. To think no other life exists seems  arrogant to me.  Little ol earth being the only one with life on it?  No freaking way.  Is it like aliens?  I don't know.  I personally haven't seen any proof, but I know there's something.
> 
> ...



Planetary life (as our own genius scientists define it) requires:

1. Liquid water.

2. Gaseous oxygen.

3. A gravity field not so strong that life forms couldn't move around.  This greatly limits the size of the planet on which said life forms could exist.  For example, life (as we define it) could not exist on a planet the size of Jupiter.  It's just too big and thus has too much gravity for life to be able to move around.

The reason oceanic life can get so huge is because of the reduced gravity effects of living in water.  This allows HUGE beings such as blue whales to exist (their hearts are as big as compact cars, and their arteries are so big that we could swim in them).

What's the point I'm making here?  I don't know...I'm just rambling...


----------



## CatFish (Oct 9, 2013)

Well i dont bye into that religion . but i do thank we are not the only ones here or out there. We as ppl have been lead to believe we are so unique . but we just got to do 3 things be brorn \  live  /  and last die.


----------



## Marsrover1 (Oct 10, 2013)

I love human nature, were so arrogant we think we got it all figured out look back in history, we can never fly, we fly, the world is flat yea right lol, we can never survive going over 20 miles an hour ect......the point im making here is every time we stomp our feet and say this is how IT IS:ignore:  we rapidly find out we were wrong:banana:


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 10, 2013)

Aint that the truth.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Oct 10, 2013)

Someone once said we spend our entire lives learning ...only to learn we dont know crap.

that was adlib but you get it


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Oct 10, 2013)

Hey man, these dudes are _here _! They love to party, love just hangin' out . . . and they love goin' from chill to hyperdrive like *snap*!  eace:


----------



## trillions of atoms (Oct 11, 2013)

Warp is possible only if mass is reduced.


----------



## Marsrover1 (Oct 11, 2013)

I think its more a gravity thing TOA they envelop there ships in such high gravatic fields that time almost stops for them inside the craft so basically they can scoot along forever and almost no time passes for them, they don't need to go faster than light they could crawl to the nearest star at 25 miles an hour and take a million years to get there and only seconds  will have passed for them, (no breaking of Einstein laws) its a fact gravity alters the perception of time the more gravity the more the distortion. I would liken an alien trip to earth like getting into an elevator, doors close some mellow music doors open your on the earth  :holysheep:


----------



## Hick (Oct 11, 2013)

"elevators"... I remember my first encounter....
   Me 'n Junior were wandering the building while the wife was waiting on a DR appointment. we noticed a couple older blue haired ladies standing watching this doorway. Suddenly there's a "DING" and the door slides open 'n theres only a little bitty room back there. 
   The o'ladies go in, door slides shut, and we watch as the lights above the door go from 1..2..3.. up to 10. Then reverse and start back down. 10...9...8....
   .....1 and "DING" the door slides open and out walks two gorgeous brunetts!!!
   I told junior...."Go get yer Ma'!!!!"


----------



## Hushpuppy (Oct 11, 2013)

Hey Hick, where's that elevator????? :hubba:

I heard a comedian once say that he is certain there is no life on any other planets because if there was, our government would be sending them money :hubba:

Does anyone here watch "Ancient Aliens" on the history channel. Some very seriously interesting stuff there. Our scientists estimate that there are billions of galaxies and billions of stars in each galaxy. I find it seriously hard to believe that Earth is the only rock with intelligent life. 

I am more inclined to believe that our species is some sort of experiment by another more advanced race of beings, and the "gods" of so many religions past and present were the result of our past experiences with these beings. who helped us advance either with knowledge and technology, or with the combination of their DNA with our ancient ancestors, or both. :confused2:

Just my opinion. But I think our civilization is a baby playpen that is being watched over by those who birthed us, and they are waiting for us to grow up more before they take us out of the playpen and introduce us to the bigger universe around us.


----------



## Hick (Oct 11, 2013)

Hushpuppy said:
			
		

> Hey Hick, where's that elevator????? :hubba:
> 
> I heard a comedian once say that he is certain there is no life on any other planets because if there was, our government would be sending them money :hubba:
> 
> ...




Like ants in an ant farm...


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Oct 11, 2013)

Ancient aliens is very cool!
Last night I watched a cool movie simulating of how we will plan on exploring planets with robots. It was called alien planet. Makes me sad to think I might not live to see it but was a cool insight.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 11, 2013)

Hushpuppy said:
			
		

> Hey Hick, where's that elevator????? :hubba:
> 
> I heard a comedian once say that he is certain there is no life on any other planets because if there was, our government would be sending them money :hubba:
> 
> ...


:yeahthat:


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Oct 11, 2013)

All humor aside, I ask you to consider the following:

Sure, if one or two people see some silvery disc-looking craft about the size of an airplane doing weird maneuvers, that might be discounted . . . for awhile.  Yet tens of thousands of people all over the planet keep reporting, photographing and filming them?  For the past sixty years?  For me, it begins to get more difficult to believe that they're all nuts, or mistaken, or hoaxers.  Most of them probably are . . . but there has to be something at the core of it. Something elusive, yet very real.

Now let's go even further.  How about when _thousands_ of people all see the _same_ craft, at the _same_ time . . . and instead of airplane size, it's bigger than a _football stadium_?

March 24th, 1983:  An enormous craft at very low altitude, described by some as a "floating city", moved slowly over the Taconic Parkway in upstate New York.  _Hundreds_ of people (including several state troopers) pulled over and got out of their cars to watch in awe as the giant craft glided silently and peacefully across the sky.  Over the course of the next three years, it was sighted by more than 7,000 people.  It changed people's lives and belief systems.

December 11th, 1996:  More than 30 people in several different locations along the Klondike Highway in The Yukon Territory witnessed another  enormous, low-flying craft.  By triangulating their different positions, the craft was estimated to be more than a _half a mile_ in diameter.

March 13th, 1997:  _Thousands_ of Arizona residents, including Governor Fife Symington, witnessed a huge craft gliding silently from north to south throughout the entire length of the Sun Valley.  A couple hours later, military planes were dropping flares in the same area, presumably in order to confuse the legitimate witnesses.

January 8th, 2008:  Another giant craft, estimated at a quarter to a half mile in width, was seen moving at several _thousand_ miles per hour toward the small city of Stephenville, Texas.  It stopped and hovered right over the courthouse in the middle of town!  A local leo watched it pivot from a horizontal to a vertical position, then slowly move away.  He hit it with his radar gun.  It was going 27 mph.

In my mind, there's really only one plausible explanation for these kind of events.

Hey, I know it's hard to get your mind around this.  But their agendas seems  very scientific and benign - or in some cases, even downright benevolent!  Lots of former military officers are coming forward with amazing accounts of these guys and their activities around nuclear weapons facilities.  They're trying to tell us something about ourselves, if we would only take the time to listen.

This is truly food for human thought.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Oct 12, 2013)

: shakes everyones hand :


thank you


----------



## Irish (Oct 13, 2013)

elevators huh? send up a pound of dank. stat! :hubba: 

i'm irish. my clan is apt to see 'things' in the dark...(usually after we lift a pint or twelve, and leave pub rear exit)... i believe in the puca from the land of the living. that is from my roots as a child. dark creatures, as well as dark strangers walk among us hidden in other beings...duh. how you think i get my good karma to share?


----------



## ross (Oct 14, 2013)

Auburn you were right when you said there are hundreds of billions of galaxies not 500,000.


----------



## Marsrover1 (Oct 14, 2013)

Hundreds of billions in the visible universe there are galaxy's so far away we will never see them, perhaps the universe or in the vastness im talking about it is refered to as the BULK is so big the part we see is just a small clump of matter in a vast ocean of clumps and each clump is a universe unto its self :holysheep:


----------



## Marsrover1 (Oct 19, 2013)

any one ever see the movie Contact? by Carl Sagan, if so I suggest reading the book its way more in depth and to be frank a far better story.
don't let this thread die its to kool :48:


----------



## trillions of atoms (Oct 22, 2013)

Don't let it die rover!!


Lol


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 22, 2013)

I think I seen an Alien.Nope,,its just my Wife waking up.  Im gonna run now,,she just read this.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 22, 2013)

Jimmy John passed out Saturday night in a wheat field and woke up the center of a crop circle


----------



## trillions of atoms (Oct 22, 2013)

Lol hopper


----------



## Marsrover1 (Oct 24, 2013)

its official 1,000 known extra solar Planets discovered so far! that's A-LOT-O planets  :holysheep:


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 24, 2013)

Judging by our Politicians and Followers of Religion and Cults,, where probably the dumbest Life Forms in the Universe.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Oct 25, 2013)

Lol I concur hopper


----------



## Auburn1985 (Oct 25, 2013)

Marsrover1 said:
			
		

> its official 1,000 known extra solar Planets discovered so far! that's A-LOT-O planets  :holysheep:



Yes it is...my guess is that 1 million extra solar planets will be "discovered" before any of them will be realistically suspected of holding of life...

Many eons from now bro..., many eons from now...by that time we all will be gone and be the remains of dead stars...


----------



## trillions of atoms (Oct 25, 2013)

Yup...whats cool is that some have lived and are already dead by tge time we see the light.


keeps me up every night. ...


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 26, 2013)

Auburn1985 said:
			
		

> Many eons from now bro..., many eons from now...by that time we all will be gone and be the remains of dead stars...



Y'all be gone. 

They always say "Last one out, turn off the light" 
I plan to flip the switch


----------



## Auburn1985 (Oct 26, 2013)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> Y'all be gone.
> 
> They always say "Last one out, turn off the light"
> I plan to flip the switch



You go Ozzy, you go...I hope you live 100 billion years to indeed flip that switch...


----------



## 7thG (Oct 26, 2013)

Aliens do not exist. It's a reverse psychology conspiracy.


----------



## Auburn1985 (Oct 26, 2013)

7thG said:
			
		

> Aliens do not exist. It's a reverse psychology conspiracy.



Aliens definitely exist...it's just a question of where...

We are aliens to them...


----------



## 7thG (Oct 26, 2013)

Auburn1985 said:
			
		

> Aliens definitely exist...it's just a question of where...
> 
> We are aliens to them...


 
definitely? lol riiight

Add intelligent to my comment. Intelligent aliens do not exist.


----------



## Auburn1985 (Oct 26, 2013)

7thG said:
			
		

> definitely? lol riiight
> 
> Add intelligent to my comment. Intelligent aliens do not exist.



Intelligent beings other than us probably do exist, somewhere...but probably too far away to ever make contact with us...too far away for their radio waves to reach...too far away for therm to travel...

The universe contains about 500,000 galaxies, each with about 500,000 stars...unspeakable opportunities for life to evolve...

I'm like StarWars...the most intelligent and traveled beings of the universe were very intelligent...and traveled far...millions of years AGO...and died off somehow...


----------



## 7thG (Oct 26, 2013)

Random Question
Do you believe we went to the moon?



Yeah I hear you Drakes equation and all that. I just cant bring myself to believe, I used to though.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 26, 2013)

:confused2: it the moon real?


----------



## Marsrover1 (Oct 27, 2013)

Yes we went to the moon, maybee just maybe the 1st one was faked but the rest were real, can you think of a better way to hide black project spending? yea it cost $400 per bolt to build the lunar lander when you can go to home depot and get the same ones for $.50 a pop LMAO


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 27, 2013)

Here we go with the Conspiracy crap,,and most of this coming from PPL who believe in a God the have never seen.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 27, 2013)

:confused2: seen doG?  yes he setting in front the wood stove licking his nuts


:huh: sorry dyslexic kicking in this morn


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 27, 2013)




----------



## Marsrover1 (Oct 29, 2013)

look at all the life on the earth! so many species' so many diff environments.
Any one familiar with the theory of transpermia? were extremafiles survive the long journey from outer space to land here and start life? if you study the ancient Sumerian texts it talks about Teamatt a rouge body that orbits Sol every 3,000 years or so( its in a polar orbit its not in the plain of the elliptic).  there legends talk about Teamatt hitting the object that is now the asteroid field and giving us a close shave as it passed through the system. the text goes as Teamatt hit the earth so was the seed of life transferred to the earth.......just saying you never know :huh:


----------



## Marsrover1 (Oct 29, 2013)

:stuff-1125699181_i_


----------



## Marsrover1 (Oct 30, 2013)

:banana:  :banana:


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 30, 2013)

We are Star Dust. We came from an ASStroid.


----------



## Marsrover1 (Nov 3, 2013)

yes there is life out there, but that's just my opinion and opinions are like butt holes every one has one and most of the time they smell like doo doo


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 3, 2013)

Breaking News

There is no life in outer space They're all here


----------



## trillions of atoms (Nov 4, 2013)

Dont let it dieeeeeeeeeeee lol


----------



## Marsrover1 (Nov 5, 2013)

Roger that TOA


----------



## 7thG (Nov 14, 2013)

I honestly believe that of all the MarP members, I am probably the most hardcore "conspiracy theorist". I just don't bring it here very often. But trust me, I could go on for days. As far as the whole extraterrestrial life thing is concerned, well I'm sorry I just do not believe(let me try to explain). UFO's have been reported by countless people and even I have seen some strange things in the night sky. I am not saying I do not believe in the sightings. When it comes to reports of actual abductions and stuff like that, I tend to believe that is either someone confused over a dream, somebody with mental illness, or maybe something a little more sinister was involved. We imagined aliens, it was inevitable, and now we look for them. When you talk about the mathematical probability that other planets exist I guess that comes down to how you look at things. In an infinite universe, or probably even in the observable universe, it is so vast that math would say you should find an exact copy of yourself. Would you? I don't think the universe was built on mathematical probability, I believe it was intelligently designed. And when I hear things like "But how egotistical is it to think we are the ONLY beings here?"(I mean no disrespect TOA) it makes me feel as if we are being led to believe that we are nothing special. I wonder who would want us to think something like that hmmm? And the funny thing is, its being cleverly held from us so we don't think twice about believing it and feeling as if we are outsmarting and exposing them. Reverse Psychology. We are special. 

If you haven't figured out what I believe by now well I'm sorry but I'm pretty sure I can't get any more specific on this website without breaking any rules. I'm cutting this short because I could keep going and going on a range of topics like 9/11, illuminati, BigFoot, BOHEMIAN GROVE, Reptilians, chemtrails, government, Boston bombings, recent epidemic of mass shootings and so on. I'll leave you with this. IMO there are forces intertwined with our governments, music, movies etc. that mean to do us harm. Mentally, Spiritually, and Physically. And its getting worse if you haven't noticed. So if there is an alien invasion I would really keep my eyes open to see if this is really what FOXNEWS and MSNBC will surely be telling you it is, or if its a sinister and deceptive stunt to limit are freedom or hurt us. Cough cough somebody call ***.

If you made it through this "rant" I really hope I did not offend you in any way. I am just speaking on the topic presented from the soul.

(just seen Auburn beat me to one of my points, don't mean to bite)

7


----------



## trillions of atoms (Nov 15, 2013)

I feel that argument....but there are way way way to many ancient drawings...inscriptures... stone carvings of ancient civilizations depicting such.

that alone other than my expierence tells me that there is something more there....



why would big brother shield us from such knowledge?

Well why would they pretend a school was shot up w an ar-15 that was sitting in the trunk when they are just about to pass gun ban legislation?

Dont get ME started!


lmao


dude no disrespect taken man...thanks for chiming in. 

We welcone all views and discussions!!


Bring it on...expand the mind mannnnnnnnnn


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 15, 2013)

According to the Bible this Planet is only a little over 6000 yrs old. Was created in 6 days,,he was tired on the 7th day.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 15, 2013)

Science or religion what to believe?

I believe I'll have another :joint:   

hXXp://www.livescience.com/22529-oldest-bones-modern-humans-asia.html

Newfound pieces of human skull from "the Cave of the Monkeys" in Laos are the earliest skeletal evidence yet that humans once had an ancient, rapid migration to Asia.

Anatomically modern humans first arose about 200,000 years ago in Africa. When and how our lineage then dispersed out of Africa has long proven controversial.

Archaeological evidence and genetic data suggest that modern humans rapidly migrated out of Africa and into Southeast Asia by at least 60,000 years ago. However, complicating this notion is the notable absence of fossil evidence for modern human occupation in mainland Southeast Asia, likely because those bones do not survive well in the warm, tropical region.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 16, 2013)

Im an Atheist,,so Ill stick to Science. Im not much on Santa Clause,the Easter Bunny and GODS. I myself am amassed how PPL believe in such crap with all the Info we have at our finger tips now days. To me ,,to believe in a God is like believing the Earth is still flat and all the Planets revolve around us. 
I got some land in LA Ill sale ya.:hubba:


----------



## Marsrover1 (Nov 20, 2013)

UFO report lol, I was watching a jet plane yesterday sun was just coming up the plane was putting out a good contrail and I say about 100 feet off its left wing I saw a very bright point of light at first I thought it was a bright star that could still be seen but as I watched it it was paralleling the planes flight path and no contrail strange things are afoot Mr Watson


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 20, 2013)

It was my Laser Pointer,,,Sorry.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Nov 20, 2013)

Auburn1985 said:
			
		

> Intelligent beings other than us probably do exist, somewhere...but probably too far away to ever make contact with us...too far away for their radio waves to reach...too far away for therm to travel...
> 
> The universe contains about 500,000 galaxies, each with about 500,000 stars...unspeakable opportunities for life to evolve...
> 
> I'm like StarWars...the most intelligent and traveled beings of the universe were very intelligent...and traveled far...millions of years AGO...and died off somehow...



"Just remember that you're standing on a planet that's evolving
And revolving at nine hundred miles an hour,
That's orbiting at nineteen miles a second, so it's reckoned,
A sun that is the source of all our power.
The sun and you and me and all the stars that we can see
Are moving at a million miles a day
In an outer spiral arm, at forty thousand miles an hour,
Of the galaxy we call the 'Milky Way'.
Our galaxy itself contains a hundred billion stars.
It's a hundred thousand light years side to side.
It bulges in the middle, sixteen thousand light years thick,
But out by us, it's just three thousand light years wide.
We're thirty thousand light years from galactic central point.
We go 'round every two hundred million years,
And our galaxy is only one of millions of billions
In this amazing and expanding universe.

The universe itself keeps on expanding and expanding
In all of the directions it can whizz
As fast as it can go, at the speed of light, you know,
Twelve million miles a minute, and that's the fastest speed there is.
*So remember, when you're feeling very small and insecure,
How amazingly unlikely is your birth,
And pray that there's intelligent life somewhere up in space,
'Cause there's bugger all down here on Earth. "*

:rofl:


----------



## 7thG (Nov 22, 2013)

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> Im an Atheist,,so Ill stick to Science. Im not much on Santa Clause,the Easter Bunny and GODS. I myself am amassed how PPL believe in such crap with all the Info we have at our finger tips now days. To me ,,to believe in a God is like believing the Earth is still flat and all the Planets revolve around us.
> I got some land in LA Ill sale ya.:hubba:


 
I have trouble understanding why so many people passionate about science reject and ridicule God. I feel people have become so smitten with man's creations that they see themselves as gods! The recent advancements made in our knowledge of Science and Technology seem to have a correlation with the deterioration of many peoples faith in God. I fail to understand the reasoning for this considering Science has been unable to answer the question. Interestingly enough, if you pay attention to Quantum Physics(the double slit experiment), the theories of alternate dimensions and the mystery of Dark Matter it seems at least to me there is however a lot of things that hint to the existence of an invisible intelligent presence. We have accomplished many impressive things. However, lets not forget that we have less than a centuries worth of knowledge of modern science and technologies. And already we have used it to kill millions, pollute, enslave, and render hundreds even thousands of square miles of earth deadly. Thank God there is a God because the world is clearly on a path to destruction.

7


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 22, 2013)

Where is your God while Millions of Children starve to death everyday,,thousands are Molested and or killed???? OH yeah i forgot hes busy with football and allowing a lady and her dog live thru a tornado while dozens died. 
Of course he(GOD) was gonna have Abraham stab his own Son to death in the mountains and decided to tell him not to thru a burning bush,,,LOL,,,IM mean come on man. These PPL are doing some good drugs Bro.
To base your whole Life and how you live it,, on a BOOK,,written by PPL you dont know and have never seen or never met,,a book full of lies and made up ****,,,I mean really????



> Thank God there is a God because the world is clearly on a path to destruction


According to your Book,,Satin is responsible for all the crap your talking about,,,AND HE was sent down here to screw everyone of GODS children over by guess who,,OH yeah,, GOD who created the basterd in the 1st place,,,,Thats according to your Book I have read Twice from front to back.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Nov 22, 2013)

Well I don't believe in stories of the bible but there is a loving energy we are all made of.

It is your choice to love or not...

God gave us that choice to love or hate- free will.

The more NDE's and reincarnation stories of kids just learning to talk going on and on n on about their past lives the more I think there is something else... Pretty crazy.

I think religion is a good thing for ppl who need that faith to have something partially tangible to hold onto to do good things in life.

It's the ppl who go to church to show face not faith u gotta watch out for.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Nov 22, 2013)

:goodposting:


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 22, 2013)

Better said then Me Bro.Thank You
 I tend to get a little bent. I had that crap shoved down my throat from a very little kid,,as most PPL are Brain Washed from Birth.


----------



## CatFish (Nov 22, 2013)

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> Well I don't believe in stories of the bible but there is a loving energy we are all made of.
> 
> It is your choice to love or not...
> 
> ...


Wow i could of not said it any better


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 22, 2013)

If a inch is a foot

and a foot is a inch

What's a pound got to with the equation?


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 22, 2013)

I dont know Ozzy,,but I would settle for a QP of Dank.


----------



## 7thG (Nov 22, 2013)

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> Where is your God while Millions of Children starve to death everyday,,thousands are Molested and or killed???? OH yeah i forgot hes busy with football and allowing a lady and her dog live thru a tornado while dozens died.
> Of course he(GOD) was gonna have Abraham stab his own Son to death in the mountains and decided to tell him not to thru a burning bush,,,LOL,,,IM mean come on man. These PPL are doing some good drugs Bro.
> To base your whole Life and how you live it,, on a BOOK,,written by PPL you dont know and have never seen or never met,,a book full of lies and made up ****,,,I mean really????
> 
> ...


 
Why can't an Atheist have a discussion about God without being condescending or disrespectful? Do you have something against God? If you read the Bible front to back twice I don't think you would be asking that question about why God allows suffering, because it's clearly explained in the Bible. For the record I don't know how I feel about religion or the Bible. Anyway I'm not looking for a fight or tension with Weedhopper but I can't allow someone to say what you said without chiming in with my beliefs. Im going to end it here because a debate about God is a fight waiting to happen. God Bless lol 
:48:


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 22, 2013)

Im gonna finish with this 7thg.No I have nothing against your God cause he aint real.
 We will never agree on this God Thingy,,and yes I have read the damn thing twice, did a ton of research,and I have your answers,,but you wont likem.
By the way,,I was in Church most my life and preached for 7 years from a Pulpit before I woke the hell up. Dont get me started.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Nov 22, 2013)

Ok so back to other life out there...



I look at space like a vast ocean.


There is NO WAY in all that void out there , that there ain't something else alive somewhere. IMO


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 22, 2013)

I have enough trouble with the viod between my ears.


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 23, 2013)

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> Well I don't believe in stories of the bible but there is a loving energy we are all made of.
> 
> It is your choice to love or not...
> 
> ...




What a great post.   I don't go to church, I don't believe the bible to be the word of God. So, that makes me ....not a christian.  I was taken to church as a young child every sunday by a mom who played the organ for church until she was 89. It was a church that was kinda liberal, mom was a big supporter of planned parenthood...she had 5 kids, no wonder. She was  the most un judgemental person I have ever met.  So, after figuring out I didn't believe the bible,  I have tried not to believe in god, but i do feel for me, i can't help it. I don't think he/she micromanages WH, that never made sense to me, why one person lived and another died.  But, I see god in nature and in grace and in love.  Maybe he/she has another name, buddha, mother nature, god.  Peace.

I can't believe i am sharing this as i never talk about my beliefs.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 23, 2013)

Thanks Rose, I liked your story and you sharing. We are family here,,and we dont have to agree on everything to like,,,or Love each other. I apoligize,,especially to 7thG for coming across so harsh. Like i told him in a PM,,I was him at one time. I would argue with a wall about how great God was,,,,,, and I will stop there cause it gonna go down hill. But to each his own and you guys are my MP Family and Im sorry if I come across to harsh on Religion,,,but I have my reasons,,,and plenty knowledge of the bible to answer questions of why I dont and will never again believe in a God of any kind. BUT,,thats me,,and we all are different,,and we all have our reasons why.
Anyway,,that was a great story Rose,,and Thank You for sharing.
By the way,,My Wife has believes kinda like you. She doesnt believe in the Bibles God,,she just thinks theres something out there,,not sure what. I believe its more like the Movie POWDER. Remember that movie? In short,,,Energy NEVER dies,,it just changes forms...


----------



## trillions of atoms (Nov 23, 2013)

Awesome 

this is awesone...


When I say god I men no offense I use god as a term for the energy that I feel and tgats made of everything.

we are all energy.

anyway cool rose thank you.

thanks hopper...we dont hate!!

Opinions are welcome and we dont need to talk about religion if anyones upset about it.

I just want everyones view so I can expand my own.


thank you all!! 

&#9825;&#9829;&#9825;&#9829;&#9825;&#9829;


----------



## Marsrover1 (Dec 7, 2013)

We have very advanced technologies, I truly believe a lot of the ufo's being seen are in fact U.S. military aircraft


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 7, 2013)

1st off,,, if we are gonna see an aircraft from another planet,(and everybody has a freaken camera),its most likely gonna be a Drone of some kind,,not some Alien driven spaceship. I do believe there are other life forms out there,,but dont believe they are able to travel thru time,,which is the only way they could live long enough to make it here. To control Time or a Worm Hole,,,GOOD LUCK with that. We think we are the Masters of the Universe,,we are so important that we should LIVE AGAIN and walk streets of Gold,,What a crock. Ya live ,Ya die,,and ya change forms,,BECAUSE YOU are nothing more then a Form of Energy. Stardust to be exact.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 7, 2013)

I thought that everyone knew that alien life will not find us advanced enough to contact until we develop warp drive (was that from Star-Trek)?


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 7, 2013)

Crap THG,,I totally forgot about Warp Drive. Now thats real cause I seen it on TV. better get my camera ready.
By the way,,if ya ever watch Ancient Aliens you will see pics of what these Morons are calling Space Ships. What a bunch of crapola. A ship that looks like that,,Traveled thru time to build the Pyramids,,,really,,give me a freaken break. A ship that can travel thru time or at the speed of light is not gonna look like that.


----------



## Marsrover1 (Dec 8, 2013)

what if they come from a little closer to home hmmm say mars around 100,000 years ago just before it lost its atmosphere?  just saying


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 8, 2013)

I've been talking to yall from the yr 420420 thru the Tardis eithernet


----------



## 7thG (Dec 8, 2013)

You guys ever heard the conspiracy theories about reptilians living in an inner earth. Sounds crazy but it's pretty interesting stuff once you get into it. I don't know if I believe that but I bet there is a lot more underground activity and infrastructure then we are aware of.


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 11, 2013)

I think all of you are out of this world.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Dec 11, 2013)

Lol


----------



## trillions of atoms (Dec 31, 2013)

If its happening.... see yall in the next life!!


----------

